# Lexicanum is down...?



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, for the single damned time that I actually need Lexicanum for something, it is down... I was about to finish the first part of my upcoming IA article last evening, but then this popped up:



> Lexicanum is currently moving to a new server. This process will be finished by approximately 11 p.m. Central Eurepean Time (CET).
> 
> Due to moving to another server, the domain's DNS records will change, causing the website to not be accessible for several more hours for many users. In order to reduce the delay you can try to reboot your computer and your DSL-/cable-router. This will flush the DNS cache on your system, which might lead to a quicker possibility access the Lexicanum.


So I thought, a few hours, huh? Might as well grabb a coffee and return on the evening. Came back six hours later, same thing. And guess what was up today?










Cant they damn put some speed into the thing? Is it just me it aint working for, or is it the same thing for everyone?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Nope, i get it too.
Unfortunate to say the least but things happen, just be patient.

SGMAlice


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Have you tried calling the police?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Varakir said:


> Have you tried calling the police?


Yes, and they could not help, so I called the army.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They'll do fuck all. You need the green death mate.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

It's online now encase anyone is still interested.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

could be just me, but I'm not seeing a downside here.

Lex is down. 

Yay. Only 6 1/2 gazillion more pointless wiki pages to go.
The wiki pages on Barney the [MUST KILL THE PURPLE DINOSAUR] should be next.


----------

